# Lost my Butters today



## squatting dog (Jan 15, 2022)

My boy drew his last breath on earth today. R.I.P. little buddy. It's been a good 15 years.


----------



## JaniceM (Jan 15, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> My boy drew his last breath on earth today. R.I.P. little buddy. It's been a good 15 years.
> 
> 
> View attachment 203814 View attachment 203815


That sucks.  Sorry for your loss.  (((((HUGS)))))


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 15, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> My boy drew his last breath on earth today. R.I.P. little buddy. It's been a good 15 years.
> 
> 
> View attachment 203814 View attachment 203815


awwwww...bless his little paws ..may he play forever with his long gone friends over rainbow bridge...


----------



## Pinky (Jan 15, 2022)

What a beautiful boy, and what a sweet name.


----------



## hawkdon (Jan 15, 2022)

So sorry, but certainly you had good years together......


----------



## Gaer (Jan 15, 2022)

So sorry!  He will be waiting for you!


----------



## Pepper (Jan 15, 2022)

This is heartbreaking.  Condolences to you on your loss.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jan 15, 2022)

Sorry  for the loss of a  great dog.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 15, 2022)

He was a very lucky little dog.

_“Sometimes the smallest things take up the most space in your heart.”_ - Winnie the Pooh


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 15, 2022)

Sorry to read this.  But glad you had a happy life with Butters.


----------



## bingo (Jan 15, 2022)

Oh no...i  am sorry...just so much...he was beautiful....sad for the pain....it never goes away


----------



## Devi (Jan 15, 2022)

So sorry for your loss. I know that pain. Remember the good times.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 15, 2022)

Condolences, SD. He's one of the very few dogs I've seen whose personality totally comes through in his pictures. Looks like a really sweet boy.


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 15, 2022)

I am so sorry for your loss. Your puppy was so adorable and I bet he has left you with so many wonderful memories. R.I.P.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 15, 2022)

I'm sorry for your loss.  Take good care.


----------



## HoneyNut (Jan 15, 2022)

Oh, I am so sorry you've lost your Butters.  {{{hugs}}}


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 15, 2022)

I can't even tell you how sorry I am SD


----------



## Colleen (Jan 15, 2022)

(((HUGS)))


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 15, 2022)

Rest peacefully Butters.  My condolences to you and your wife.


----------



## officerripley (Jan 15, 2022)

So sorry for your loss of such a great little dog.


----------



## Remy (Jan 15, 2022)

What a cutie. This is one of the hardest things.


----------



## Jules (Jan 15, 2022)

Butters lived a great life with you and your wife.


----------



## MickaC (Jan 15, 2022)

@squatting dog 
My condolences to you for the loss of your deeply loved Butters.
It's feels like losing part of your heart, but, it's not lost, Butters has it close to his. Cherish the memories, hold thoughts, you and Butters will be together again.


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 15, 2022)

So sorry for your loss.  We've only had cats, but each time one passes it takes a bit of our hearts with it.  

Dogs are such great companions.  I can't even imagine.  Just take time to grieve and think about the good memories.  You gave him a good life.


----------



## Trila (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## squatting dog (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## MickaC (Jan 16, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> View attachment 203909


BEAUTIFUL


----------



## ohioboy (Jan 16, 2022)

Thinking of the Rainbow bridge, many years ago I wrote:

The Sunbow Bridge

The Sunbow forms from raindrops,
With a chromatic blend of colors.
The Spectrum gives the Sunbow birth,
Like our Fathers and our Mothers.

A Sunbow travels through Candyland,
Takes our pets on a magical ride.
Brimmed with toys and fetching games,
And have Doolittle as thier guide.

The spectral ribbon forms a bridge
That leads to a land of special love.
Though they took our hearts with them,
They left a loving treasure trove.

They still have a place in the Sun,
The Sunbow bridge welcomes friends.
And we will meet again someday ----
For he has the whole world in his hands!


----------



## feywon (Jan 16, 2022)

My condolences. Been there so many times... But it is so worth it they contribute so much to our quality of life.


----------

